# will a hysteroscopy show up something a lap didn't?



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

hi everyone, after 3 failed IUIs (one of those an early miscarriage) and 2 failed IVFs we have decided not to pursue any further fertility treatment at this time.  The consultant at our last post IVF debrief said its most likely due to crappy embryos as most had arrested by day 3.  She also said there's a chance it could be an implantation issue and suggested i have a hysteroscopy to rule this out as I want to be hopeful and keep trying naturally for a while longer.

My question is whether a hysteroscopy will show up anything my lap didn't 18 months ago? I assumed a lap was the most detailed investigation - it showed some endo, a blocked tube and a stuck ovary but no mention of anything endometrial - have i assumed wrong and actually a hysteroscopy would be the only thing to show a lining problem? I don't want to put myself through the GA and expense of the procedure if actually it won't show anything new.

Thanks in advance for any replies xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Dee,

I'm sorry about all your treatment  . Potentially it could I think. But at the same time ultrasounds have a pretty high resolution these days as well. If you think you may want treatment again in the future I would get it done before then rather than now (unless there's a chance of a natural bfp). It also doubles up as an endometrial scratch.

xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Quite possibly.  A laparoscopy shows the outside of the uterus and surrounding organs.  A hysteroscopy shows the inside of the uterus, so could show up fibroids, scarring, etc., that you wouldn't see on a lap & dye.


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you ladies, that is helpful. I did have endo scratches for both my IVF cycles but clearly didn't help in my case.  We definitely won't be pursuing further IVF so its whether i think against all the odd the hysteroscopy might reveal a last hidden problem...all such a rollercoaster xx


----------

